#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  How to Block Annoying Feckin' youtube Ads on Smart TV?

## Jesus Jones

I've got an LG smart TV which is mainly used for my daughter as she loves some of the kids music etc.  But some videos that are 30mins plus (compilations) have 5 to 10 adverts in them.  Wouldn't be so bad if the ad came after the tune or cartoon but sometimes it's halfway through.  Refreshing just returns it to the same point or freezes.

Are there apps like adblocker available for TVs

Thanks

----------


## harrybarracuda

If it's Android, look for Youtube Ad Blocker (funnily enough).

Added: - Hang on, are these ads served up by Youtube or LG?

https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20...-parties.shtml

----------


## Jesus Jones

Thanks, I'll give it a whirl.

----------


## Jesus Jones

Bugger, after reading techdirt that is indeed very dirty by LG!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Bugger, after reading techdirt that is indeed very dirty by LG!


Indeed it is.


Mind you, LG TV's can be hacked (camera included), so you're probably better off getting a Chromecast and playing Youtube from your PC.

That way you can easily deploy a Youtube Ad Blocker for your browser.

----------


## Dillinger

Read the comments on here about Plex.. 
https://productforums.google.com/for...be/5J8KBRqVyZo

----------


## david44

Samsung allow opt out via an app, maybe you can do the same or wifi  laptop material with adblock apps

----------

